# Încă odată şi încă o dată.



## SerinusCanaria3075

Bună.

Este acelaşi lucru sau există o diferenţă?
Pot să fie tradus amândouă ca în italiană _'ancora una volta'?_

_Domnul Bush a promis *încă odată* /  *încă o dată* că Washingtonul va încerca să rezolve problema vizelor_...


----------



## Blue Butterflies

Bună.

Nu ştiu sigur...

Dacă aş vedea "Dl. Bush a promis încă odată că...", aş considera că e o greşeală de scriere.

Aşa cred eu că se folosesc:

 el a promis _odată_ = el a promis _cândva_ (demult?), _la un moment dat. _Nu se foloseşte cu "încă"
 el a promis o dată (de două ori, de trei ori), încă o dată etc.


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

Atunci este o "greşeală". Modul corect este chiar "_încă o dată_", nu?

L-am găsit pe link-ul acesta.


----------



## Blue Butterflies

Aşa, deci... mă faci să mă cert cu BBC-ul. Bine...

Tot cred că e o greşeală. E de înţeles, pentru că atunci când spunem "încă o dată", pronunţăm aşa de repede încât se aude "înc-odată" (sau chiar încodată = cu coadă?!)

Să vedem, poate alţi membri nu sunt de acord.


EDIT: Am căutat pe Google şi "încă odată" apare de vreo 500.000 de ori... iar "încă o dată" de 1.100.000. Ciudat, foarte ciudat.


----------



## antaraxia

categoric e gresit. Fie ei BBC, CNN sau ce o fi  Butterflies, ai dreptate. Explicatia ta e corecta.


----------

